# Old time cars making come backs



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Just saw this for the first time http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOeZATw5-r8&feature=g-vrec&context=G2c05415RVAAAAAAAAAw think its cool that all the old cars are starting to come back in my time.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Ah, I was anticipating something that resembled a Dart (which was the second car I owned).

Did you see you can purchase the frame/body of the 65 mustang from ford. I think it runs 14k or something like that.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Gosh Harry, for some reason those cars have about as much appeal to me as a metrosexual guy does. I just can't get into 'em but when it comes to classic muscle cars... OMFG!!!!!!!!!!

Guess I'm just a little old fashioned. 

I like 'em like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHX7xXqHSpc


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Ya gotta be kidding me.
Who wants to go back to the age of the dinosaurs?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

The only thing the 2013 Dart has in common with the 1960's Dart is the name.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Just saw this for the first time http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOeZATw5-r8&feature=g-vrec&context=G2c05415RVAAAAAAAAAw think its cool that all the old cars are starting to come back in my time.




That's a Dart in name only. Dodge needs to stop looking in the rear view mirror and think of something for the future.


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Damn...here I was hoping it was going to be Ford bringing back the '64 Custom 500.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Randy Allen said:


> Ya gotta be kidding me.
> Who wants to go back to the age of the dinosaurs?


I suppose anyone who likes the rumble a big dinosaur makes might and that'd be me. \\/ I love old cars, old homes, and antiques. A bit of a purist in simple things I guess.


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> The only thing the 2013 Dart has in common with the 1960's Dart is the name.


Yup! Looks nothing like the original. Disappointing.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

The intro was more interesting. What a let down. Is that POS front wheel drive?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> The only thing the 2013 Dart has in common with the 1960's Dart is the name.



AMEN! Those of us old timers that were there and had there real deals have a hard time with the new, "pretty" knockoffs.....not that I wouldn't mind a nice 2012 Comaro, Stang or cuda. 
The new cars may be faster, handle better, etc but nothing like running a sub 14 quarter in a "real" muscle car with lousy handling and worse breaks. Same thing with home builts made out of junk yard parts. 
The thrill is gone! PLUS 30 cent a gallon gas! ;-)


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I just think its sweet that american auto makers no matter the name brand are giving it a whirl, to put old into new in different levels, I think it would be cool to see a new car but with a 4 barrel.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> The new cars may be faster, handle better, etc but nothing like running a sub 14 quarter in a "real" muscle car with lousy handling and worse breaks. Same thing with home builts made out of junk yard parts.
> The thrill is gone!


Gosh, it sure ain't for me. Been that way since I was 8 and will be that way if I make it to 80. 

I've got a 48 year old car, with a 496 that will do high 9s/low 10s with about 649+ hp, add in power steering, ramped up suspension, and a few other goodies to keep that SOB from being outrageously scary when you put your foot in. 

I should have some video of the car by this spring/summer. I'll PM you Bob once I get a few clips of it for ya. If you'd like to see some pics of it PM me and I will shoot you some.

Harry have you seen the 789 Chevy? Interesting mix up though I'd like to see it in a solid color.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow ha ha that was just tooooooo mutch marketing and hoopla for à wery boring looking car. Like a ugly Ford focus with to smal rims


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

andreas broqvist said:


> Wow ha ha that was just tooooooo mutch marketing and hoopla for à wery boring looking car. Like a ugly Ford focus with to smal rims


ha ha. Andreas how is it you know this word "hoopla"? The other day you said something about whips that I misread as you saying you had the same wiev, which I thought you meant you had some sort of whipping wife but then today you come out of nowhere with this word and that just makes me laugh. I'm not making fun of you, I just get a kick out of your posts sometimes.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

He he no problem  im her to entertain  but im kind of dyslectic so therfor My post get often misspeld and odd  but i know english and understand it well  im just crappy at writing it!

You know we do NOT have voice overs on movies and tv series so we her the lagusge from a youg age and we have english in scol from 9 years old ore somthing like that, and i talk aloot of english at work. So its just me writing like à drunk


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

andreas broqvist said:


> And its just me writing like à drunk


Aw, don't worry about that Andreas. Maggie and Don got that corner on the WDF and keep us entertained well. Joby and Chris take a blend of that mixed in with a bit of smart weirdness and that too sometimes comes off as a drunken state. In America, there's words for that kind of craziness. Seems we have words for just about everything.

It's funny, that you mention dyslexia. I was going to say I find your posts funny because I am dyslexic but I wasn't sure you would know what I meant by that. Now seeing your response it makes sense why initially your posts come across as ridiculously funny to someone who sees things in reverse order or makes sentences work by moving around the words, I totally get it.

There's what you write and then what I see. Both, I always find humorous in some way.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

You must live close to an airport Nicole. I can't think of anywhere else you could buy the fuel it'd take to run a monster like that.

You race it in the funny car class?


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

That is nothing like the challenger which I think is killer. I had a 72 challenger and have a penchant for them to this day lol. 

The dart looks like every other car to me....


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> I've got a 48 year old car, with a 496 that will do high 9s/low 10s with about 649+ hp, add in power steering, ramped up suspension, and a few other goodies to keep that SOB from being outrageously scary when you put your foot in.
> 
> I should have some video of the car by this spring/summer. I'll PM you Bob once I get a few clips of it for ya. If you'd like to see some pics of it PM me and I will shoot you some.
> 
> Harry have you seen the 789 Chevy? Interesting mix up though I'd like to see it in a solid color.


Details Nicole details 
I was in that 1/4 mile time zone in a 1952 MG TD running a small block Chevy WAY back when  C altered in NHRA and I think B/Gas in AHRA. Even had it street registered


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Nicole Stark said:


> I've got a 48 year old car, with a 496 that will do high 9s/low 10s with about 649+ hp, add in power steering, ramped up suspension, and a few other goodies to keep that SOB from being outrageously scary when you put your foot in.



hungry? want to go out for a drink?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Randy Allen said:


> You must live close to an airport Nicole. I can't think of anywhere else you could buy the fuel it'd take to run a monster like that.
> 
> You race it in the funny car class?


ha ha, no it's not a funny car.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Tyree Johnson said:


> hungry? want to go out for a drink?


.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Gosh, it sure ain't for me. Been that way since I was 8 and will be that way if I make it to 80.
> 
> I've got a 48 year old car, with a 496 that will do high 9s/low 10s with about 649+ hp, add in power steering, ramped up suspension, and a few other goodies to keep that SOB from being outrageously scary when you put your foot in.
> 
> ...


nope have not you got pics or video on it?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Tyree Johnson said:


> hungry? want to go out for a drink?





Nicole Stark said:


> .


Hey if nothing comes out of this thread at least we got a match making thread going on HAHAHA ( just a joke guys )


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> nope have not you got pics or video on it?


http://hhrchevyfamily.19.forumer.com/a/chevrolet-789-car_post1880.html

This car is an interesting combination of image/pieces from the past. You might be able to understand why I said I'd like to see it in a solid color.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> http://hhrchevyfamily.19.forumer.com/a/chevrolet-789-car_post1880.html
> 
> This car is an interesting combination of image/pieces from the past. You might be able to understand why I said I'd like to see it in a solid color.


That is FRICKING SICK, if I had it just laying around I would defently do this conversion, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

damn...that dart is depressing....had a 72 swinger for a while...

this one looks like a dodge neon to me..


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> http://hhrchevyfamily.19.forumer.com/a/chevrolet-789-car_post1880.html
> 
> This car is an interesting combination of image/pieces from the past. You might be able to understand why I said I'd like to see it in a solid color.



Some people are just insane artists when it comes to cars. That's hot.

Saw a 67 (I think) cherry Dart swinger today with a 440. Brought back some good memories.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Nicole Stark said:


> http://hhrchevyfamily.19.forumer.com/a/chevrolet-789-car_post1880.html
> 
> This car is an interesting combination of image/pieces from the past. You might be able to understand why I said I'd like to see it in a solid color.




that thing is nice .....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> http://hhrchevyfamily.19.forumer.com/a/chevrolet-789-car_post1880.html
> 
> This car is an interesting combination of image/pieces from the past. You might be able to understand why I said I'd like to see it in a solid color.



HOly crap! 57 chevy/Stude front end. 59 Chevy rear! No mention of the Stude lower pan in the article though. VERY popular custom touch in the 50s-60s
53-57 Studebaker is still one of the slickest cars to ever hit the streets. It was popular to drop a Caddy engine in them back in the day. Even the earlier torpedo Studes were cool...in an ugly sort of way.

Looking forward to those videos Nicole!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That's the thing, when I think about cars from the past making a current day comeback that is the kind of car I have in mind. It's always a let down to see what they come up with, but this car really takes the cake. With the strictly limited build I can imagine these cars might turn out to become a good investment.

Howard, I wasn't sure what a Swinger looked like so I checked it out and came across a real nice example on YouTube, which reminded me of the very first time I saw a car with hood pins. I was 8 and distinctly remember how that beautiful, chrome trimmed, red car looked. I saw it as we went into the store and then I had to come back out and look at it for a while. 

I like how this Swinger sounds, not too shabby looking either: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlxMSpVghug


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Cool car!
I'm not sure if the 69 Dart had a 340 from the factory. I "think" it was a 273, which grew into the 340 in 1970. I could be wrong on that. I'm old ya know! :lol: 
That one in the pic, factory or not, is built and sweeeet sounding. That LUMP, LUMP is something you wont hear in today's cars. I bought a brand new '70 340 Duster and that car could scoot! Car and Driver mag said the 340/torqueflight and small bodied cars were the best combo Chrysler ever produced. I still have the issue with the road test in it.
Had it for 12 yrs when bought a new '83......Subaru wagon. 8-[ ](*,)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> I'm not sure if the 69 Dart had a 340 from the factory. I "think" it was a 273, which grew into the 340 in 1970. I could be wrong on that. I'm old ya know! :lol:
> That one in the pic, factory or not, is built and sweeeet sounding. That LUMP, LUMP is something you wont hear in today's cars.


Looks like some trim lines did, like the GTSport and Swinger. Speaking of THUMP, THUMP. This is wicked crazy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIALKZUnAc4&feature=BFa&list=FLPsIMTpx-biJ_viEI7jX8JQ&lf=mh_lolz


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Looks like some trim lines did, like the GTS Sport and Swinger. Speaking of THUMP, THUMP. This is wicked crazy:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIALKZUnAc4&feature=BFa&list=FLPsIMTpx-biJ_viEI7jX8JQ&lf=mh_lolz



:-o......Be still my heart and in a 65 Chevy to boot. I had a sweet one when I first got married. Black on black, 327 with factory 4 speed and heavy duty clutch. Wife never cold drive it. :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> :-o......Be still my heart and in a 65 Chevy to boot. I had a sweet one when I first got married. Black on black, 327 with factory 4 speed and heavy duty clutch. Wife never cold drive it. :twisted: :twisted:


Speaking of Chevy and around that period of time this might be of interest to you. Not sure if you like this over the top stuff or not or prefer them trimmed down and cleaner/more basic but check it out. I like 'em all, especially clean, refined restores. Doesn't even need to be a muscle car, as long as it's old then that'll do just fine.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwF-kr91uxU&list=FLPsIMTpx-biJ_viEI7jX8JQ&index=1&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very cool! I also had a 67 Nova but it sure didn't look like that one. :-o
Love, LOVE a good resto rod but I still have a spot in my heart for the 50s lead sleds and the 60s style Pro stocks with the the tubed front end (think Stone Woods cook 40 Willies).
My very first car was a 49 Lincoln. I had tons of dreams about working that one over but just never got to it. The 49-51 Mercs were called baby Lincolns beause they looked so similar.
My wedding album beat me out of a 33 dodge. :lol:
I've had a 31 Model A with a Poncho engine (suicide car), a 37 ford sedan (stock), 39 Chevy coupe (stock) and a 50 ford convert with a lot of era flathead goodies on it. Tons more!
My son now has my old 55 Belaire that I bought when he was 4-5 yrs old. I put disks on the front when my girls were in high school and my son and I put a 350/350 Turbo in it. He's got it all torn down again and is putting discs on the rear. I think from an S-10.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Love, LOVE a good resto rod but I still have a spot in my heart for the 50s lead sleds and the 60s style Pro stocks with the the tubed front end (think Stone Woods cook 40 Willies)..


The 50s Lead Sleds scream attitude and character. IMO pre 60s cars have the most artistic flare and absolutely gorgeous line beauty. Stuff that gets into the pit of your stomach or makes just pause as your eye goes over the car. I definitely have a different type of connection to those cars. What the heck though maybe it's just the girl in me that gets me feeling like that, who knows.

http://www.streetfire.net/video/custom-lead-sleds-50s-60s-customs_689986.htm


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

As a kid in the 50s I hung around a garage just a few houses down the alley from me. All greasers and the cars and bikes they worked on were fantastic. Merc fender skirts, lake pipes, Moon disc caps, blue dot tail lights, the whole deal. Of course it was standard to get the straight through, glass packed mufflers and then burn the glass out of them. I don't think any of them ever finished a car or even painted it beyond black primer but that was how it was done unless you had big bucks. That didn't happen in my neighborhood. The primer didn't stop them from doing the flames and pin striping. Look at what's popular now. Satin black pant jobs. Go figure! :grin:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> That's the thing, when I think about cars from the past making a current day comeback that is the kind of car I have in mind. It's always a let down to see what they come up with, but this car really takes the cake. With the strictly limited build I can imagine these cars might turn out to become a good investment.
> 
> Howard, I wasn't sure what a Swinger looked like so I checked it out and came across a real nice example on YouTube, which reminded me of the very first time I saw a car with hood pins. I was 8 and distinctly remember how that beautiful, chrome trimmed, red car looked. I saw it as we went into the store and then I had to come back out and look at it for a while.
> 
> I like how this Swinger sounds, not too shabby looking either: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlxMSpVghug



That's the year except it was badged with 440 on the hood. Found out today there was a car a Mopar car show that day.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I swear Bob, you could write a book about this stuff!


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

How about this Nova........fastest street car........drove 1200 miles to track.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwF-kr91uxU&feature=fvwrel

Awsome!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Sick! An an iron butt trip to boot. Amazing that a motor tweaked so hard could run that distance without busting.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Edward Egan said:


> How about this Nova........fastest street car........drove 1200 miles to track.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwF-kr91uxU&feature=fvwrel
> 
> Awsome!


how much fuel did THAT trip take???


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> I swear Bob, you could write a book about this stuff!



Between my dogs and cars that's what it was all about growing up. I backed off a bit when kids started coming along ('71) but still did a little bit in the 70s. a couple of top chops and was into air brushing van murals a bit. Now I'm just a nice ol granpa! :twisted:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> how much fuel did THAT trip take???



And how many plug changes?! Running that sort of car on the street was brutal on the car.
In the early 60s when Chrysler wanted to get into racing the rules stated that they had to have so many production cars in order to get in certain classes. Thus the big dual quad hemi in the lighter Dodge/Plymouth (Coronet/Satelite I believe). You didn't get more then a couple hundred miles out of a set of plugs with street driving. They just loaded up unless you drove balls to the wall. Slow cruzes through the local drive in eatery played hell. Steak-N-shake, the Palace of Poison and Chuck a Burger were the biggies here. Chuck A Burger still has regular cruze nights for the rods and customs.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm not sure why but I just thought about the time I took my '71 Mustang out without an aircleaner shortly after a major volcanic blow. Obviously this was a rather stupid thing to do. The ash was falling down like rain, and it sounded like sand as it hit the roof and hood as I went down the hiway. Visibility was crap and yet I didn't have the sense to not get lured into race with a friend in his Camaro. So we get rolling along at a good pace then BAM, a flash out the tail pipe and the distributor cap blew off. 

At the time, the car had a lien on it from a previous owner who didn't settle his debt, so of course I didn't have a title on it and couldn't get it registered. In my mind it was a good idea and safer to sneak it out with some friends who would flank the vehicle to mask the expired tags. Sometimes we'd forget about that and get lost in a race of some sort. :-$


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

[-X[-X :lol:
It was common practice to turn the air cleaner lid upside down. That let in free air to the carb, but we always left the air filter in it for just cruzin. 
My 65 Chevy ran like gangbusters on a cool, damp day. As much as I played with the carb, that never changed. The world was just starting to understand cold air for the streets then....... and we didn't have volcanos.8-[


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> [-X[-X :lol


Yeah, I know. Before I even saw what you wrote I knew those little wavy hands were going to be in your response.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Yeah, I know. Before I even saw what you wrote I knew those little wavy hands were going to be in your response.



Experience being the best teacher but I didn't use a frickin :-o volcano to break the ones I broke. :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Experience being the best teacher but I didn't use a frickin :-o volcano to break the ones I broke. :lol: :lol: :wink:


Ha ha, yeah I'm sure you didn't. 

Just like I am sure you didn't wash your tools in the kitchen sink either :lol:. I was about 20 at the time and was dating a mechanic who was 37, nothing about it seemed weird at the time but it does a little now... anyway, you can only imagine his reaction when he saw my tools drying in the dish rack. :-k


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I rebuilt the motor on my 67 Triumph bike on the living room floor.......of course I had put down a sheet of quarter inch plywood over the carpet. :grin::grin::grin:
Married at the time too. She really is a wonderful lady...still!! :lol:


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Heres maybe something a little bit more appealing than the dart haha

http://content.usatoday.com/communi...ng-shelby-american-super-snake/1?csp=obinsite


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Cool car......but does it come with an 8 track?;-)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

ha ha, Bob you weirdo. Surprised you didn't ask if it had room for a Victrola as well. 

Harry, that's a nice $helby. I think they shoulda just called the new Dart a Fart.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> ha ha, Bob you weirdo. Surprised you didn't ask if it had room for a Victrola as well.
> 
> Harry, that's a nice $helby. I think they shoulda just called the new Dart a Fart.



They actually had aftermarket record players back in the 50s for cars. I don't recall exactly what speed they played at but it was different from the home stereos. They were also cut a little deeper then the average record. That was supposed to make them more stable against skipping while the car was in motion. It didn't!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I remember reading about or seeing that some place but never actually looked it up until now. What a cool unit. It's like an old school CD player. I never imagined it sampled or played upside down. And man.... look at that gorgeous dash!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0hRzEihsR4


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I think I still have those records............

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I think I still have those records............
> 
> DFrost


I think those RCA players would look cool on one of your Cushmans.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I think those RCA players would look cool on one of your Cushmans.



Bob,

Then all David would have to do is put a rubber band around the turn table to his back wheel and he could double his horsepower ;-)


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Bob,
> 
> Then all David would have to do is put a rubber band around the turn table to his back wheel and he could double his horsepower ;-)


Hey, I'll have you know, it's a ragin' fire spittin' 7.8 horsepower. Don't know if I could handle double. 

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Hey, I'll have you know, it's a ragin' fire spittin' 7.8 horsepower. Don't know if I could handle double.
> 
> DFrost



:-o !!! 7.8 !!! :-o DANG! My chipper/shredder has 8! :-D :wink:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey Bob, I thought you might get a kick out of this. It's certainly an interesting creation.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-bkq0CSzjQ&feature=fvwbrel


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very coooool! I just saw something recently about that on one of the cable channels. Just can't remember what and when exactly. I love that Art Deco look!
I have a HUGE admiration for real metal workers. I did a lot of customizing in the 60-70 with oxy and hammer welding, chop tops, french head/tail lights. shave doors handles, repair panels, etc but nothing to get even close to that level.
Barris was/is claimed to be the king of kustoms but a LOT of his work was lead/bondo filled and not true metal work. That was always my understanding anyway. 
There are a few out there today with Chip Foose being at the top of the heap. Along with him are any of the competitors for the Don Ridler Memorial Award. Those cars are ALL hand built.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> I love that Art Deco look! I have a HUGE admiration for real metal workers.
> 
> There are a few out there today with Chip Foose being at the top of the heap. Along with him are any of the competitors for the Don Ridler Memorial Award. Those cars are ALL hand built.


Same here on both accounts. I thought the reference to the Chris Craft was pretty interesting and spot on. I don't know how close the work of Bo Huff comes to anything that Chip produces but everything aside I genuinely admire the work of skilled fabricators:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZA7YY4m1-s&feature=related


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't know anything about him to know his methods/process but the results are definitely top drawer! Old school for sure! The Rockabilly thing is going strong here.


----------

